# Backache....



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi all 

Just wondering if i could have a bit of advice.  On my third day of menopur for IVF and i have the worst backache ever, could this injection have something to do with it, actually thinking about it i ache all over but mainly back?

Any advice would be good.  Good luck to everyone  

xx


----------



## starry (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi 

I am on day 7 of Puregon, scan on day 5 showed practically no response at all, dose doubled now, scan Fri, fingers crossed!
I too ache all over, mainly my back and my legs are quite painful aswell.. Im not sure if this is a good sign.  I get the impression from reading through some of the other guy's post's that its quite common and therefore should'nt worry too much.  Are you bloated?  Do you feel sore in the ovary dept? I dont and Im worried about this too.
Good luck, keep us posted.x


----------

